
Ubuntu One Basic renamed Ubuntu One Free and storage space increased to 5GB - rbanffy
http://voices.canonical.com/ubuntuone/?p=1023
======
acabal
I tried out Ubuntu One when it had just started, and was unimpressed. There
were lots of bugs and it didn't seem feature complete. I went back to Dropbox.

Unfortunately I think Canonical has garnered a bit of a reputation for pushing
alpha- and beta-quality software as stable to unwitting end users--PulseAudio,
Unity (and the latest Compiz), etc.--and Ubuntu One was no exception. I would
never, ever trust that kind of release mentality with my mission-critical
files. I'm sticking with Dropbox all the way. Though congrats to their
reaching 1 million despite that!

~~~
windsurfer
You really shouldn't be trusting Dropbox with mission critical files either,
but if you want something stable and non-beta, you should be going with LTS
releases of Ubuntu. They're very stable and polished, I find.

~~~
omaranto
You mean Ubuntu LTS releases become stable after six months or a year, right?
When they're new they're as unstable as any other new Ubuntu release, I find.

~~~
rbanffy
I am yet to see a rock-solid OS that's been in the market for less than 6
months.

zOS, perhaps. Solaris, HP-UX and AIX too, but don't expect having the latest
version of Ruby on them.

------
algorias
Just to ground the 1M figure in reality: how many users does Dropbox have? How
many of those are Linux users?

~~~
patrickod
I'd be more interested in knowing how many Ubuntu installs there have been
since Ubuntu One was released to see the uptake rate.

~~~
rbanffy
It's installed by default. I am not sure about how many of those get activated
and receive continuous usage.

------
jebblue
Canonical is starting to rock again. If they can make Unity launcher
adjustable or switch from the Unity roadmap and get some decent Gnome 3 in the
next release then it will be back on track.

------
ternaryoperator
Per the FAQ, files are not encrypted on their servers. Sorry, that's a
showstopper.

~~~
yaix
Even if they were, don't trust such statements and encrypt yourself before
sync'ing.

